# GALS growth



## bayne_928 (Jan 3, 2021)

Hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone might be able to help me with my snail again. I got little Amelia back in early October, but she hasn't shown much growth. I have noticed her shell is a bit bigger, and she is definitely healthier now than she was (less growth ridges on her shell) but she still seems like she is the same size was when I got her. She has a very healthy diet of veggies, some fruits but not too often, calcium, and protein powders. Sometimes she is a very enthusiastic eater, but other times it feels like I have to force feed her. I have attached a photo of her a few months ago, and a couple from today. I also put a list of the foods I feed her to see if there is anything I should change to promote growth. I just want to see her nice and big and healthy  Thank you!

Cucumber, carrots, tomato, sweet potato slices, tomato, lettuce (romaine or iceberg), dandelion leaves, health boosting protein, corn flavored protein, tomato flavored protein, and blueberry flavored protein, sometimes apples, strawberries, blueberries or bananas for fruit


----------



## bayne_928 (Jan 3, 2021)

bayne_928 said:


> Hey everyone! I was wondering if anyone might be able to help me with my snail again. I got little Amelia back in early October, but she hasn't shown much growth. I have noticed her shell is a bit bigger, and she is definitely healthier now than she was (less growth ridges on her shell) but she still seems like she is the same size was when I got her. She has a very healthy diet of veggies, some fruits but not too often, calcium, and protein powders. Sometimes she is a very enthusiastic eater, but other times it feels like I have to force feed her. I have attached a photo of her a few months ago, and a couple from today. I also put a list of the foods I feed her to see if there is anything I should change to promote growth. I just want to see her nice and big and healthy  Thank you!
> 
> Cucumber, carrots, tomato, sweet potato slices, tomato, lettuce (romaine or iceberg), dandelion leaves, health boosting protein, corn flavored protein, tomato flavored protein, and blueberry flavored protein, sometimes apples, strawberries, blueberries or bananas for fruit


----------

